# André Silva al Real Madrid?



## Tifo'o (28 Aprile 2021)

Secondo la Bild, visto le difficoltà per Haaland, il Real Madrid starebbe pensando all'ex Milan - André Silva. Il portoghese costa 40 mln, tanti per le casse del Madrid ma potrebbe pagarli , cedendo però all'Eintracht per 20 milioni il cartellino di Luka Jovic


----------



## gabri65 (28 Aprile 2021)

Tifo'o;2324391 ha scritto:


> Secondo la Bild, visto le difficoltà per Haaland, il Real Madrid starebbe pensando all'ex Milan - André Silva. Il portoghese costa 40 mln, tanti per le casse del Madrid ma potrebbe pagarli , cedendo però all'Eintracht per 20 milioni il cartellino di Luka Jovic



Mah, a me lui non dispiaceva, e l'avrei fatto giocare fisso ai tempi. Ma anche a dirlo sottovoce arrivavano gli tsunami di insulti.

Adesso tutti erano suoi estimatori.


----------



## Tifo'o (28 Aprile 2021)

gabri65;2324405 ha scritto:


> Mah, a me lui non dispiaceva, e l'avrei fatto giocare fisso ai tempi. Ma anche a dirlo sottovoce arrivavano gli tsunami di insulti.
> 
> Adesso tutti erano suoi estimatori.



Intervista con Mirabelli tra 321... "I mie Gambioni"


----------



## willcoyote85 (28 Aprile 2021)

haaland-silva uguali uguali......


----------



## gabri65 (28 Aprile 2021)

Tifo'o;2324407 ha scritto:


> Intervista con Mirabelli tra 321... "I mie Gambioni"



Eh, sicuro. Preso a caso, ma figurati se non ci mette il carico, il grande ds fallito.


----------



## ILMAGO (28 Aprile 2021)

Ma sembra a me o ci sono pochissimi talenti tra le nuove leve? cioè fino a 3-4 anni fa una squadra come il real aveva l'imbarazzo della scelta su cui scegliere davanti, oggi se salta halaand si trovano sostanzialmente in difficoltà a trovare uno "da real". 
Stessa cosa noi che cerchiamo un bomber da 15 goal (mica 25), a parte forse vlahovic (da verificare) non sappiamo chi andare a prendere, una volta potevi sbagliare l'acquisto, ma avevi almeno 3 o 4 nomi potenziali. 
Il barcellona che cerca il dopo messi, non sa dove sbattere la testa. 
Mi sembra che il livello del calcio a livello di individualità si stia abbassando, con sempre meno puri talenti. 
Qualche fenomeno c'è sempre (mbappe, halaand), ma il livello medio si è appiattito molto verso il basso a mio avviso.
Non è un caso che Ibra giochi ancora, che Benzema faccia il fenomeno piu ora a 33 anni che quando ne aveva 28, ecc


----------



## Swaitak (28 Aprile 2021)

Tifo'o;2324391 ha scritto:


> Secondo la Bild, visto le difficoltà per Haaland, il Real Madrid starebbe pensando all'ex Milan - André Silva. Il portoghese costa 40 mln, tanti per le casse del Madrid ma potrebbe pagarli , cedendo però all'Eintracht per 20 milioni il cartellino di Luka Jovic



in uno scambio con Niang sarei combattuto


----------



## enigmistic02 (28 Aprile 2021)

Tifo'o;2324391 ha scritto:


> Secondo la Bild, visto le difficoltà per Haaland, il Real Madrid starebbe pensando all'ex Milan - André Silva. Il portoghese costa 40 mln, tanti per le casse del Madrid ma potrebbe pagarli , cedendo però all'Eintracht per 20 milioni il cartellino di Luka Jovic



André Silva è uno di molti giocatori che non è riuscito a imporsi al Milan più per cause esterne che personali. I giovani bisogna metterli nelle condizioni ideali di potersi esprimere e sbagliare, da noi siamo bravissimi a bruciarli.


----------



## Route66 (28 Aprile 2021)

gabri65;2324405 ha scritto:


> Mah, a me lui non dispiaceva, e l'avrei fatto giocare fisso ai tempi. Ma anche a dirlo sottovoce arrivavano gli tsunami di insulti.
> 
> Adesso tutti erano suoi estimatori.



Non era facile imporsi e spodestare Kalinic...


----------



## Stanis La Rochelle (28 Aprile 2021)

gabri65;2324405 ha scritto:


> Mah, a me lui non dispiaceva, e l'avrei fatto giocare fisso ai tempi. Ma anche a dirlo sottovoce arrivavano gli tsunami di insulti.
> 
> Adesso tutti erano suoi estimatori.





In realtà ancora adesso appena si apre un topic con notizie su Silva leggo al 90% insulti, vai a capire perché. Si è sempre comportato bene tra l'altro.


Il problema di Silva è stato giocare con mr veleno.


----------



## gabri65 (28 Aprile 2021)

Route66;2324435 ha scritto:


> Non era facile imporsi e spodestare Kalinic...



Kalinic. Vomito.



Stanis La Rochelle;2324438 ha scritto:


> In realtà ancora adesso appena si apre un topic con notizie su Silva leggo al 90% insulti, vai a capire perché. Si è sempre comportato bene tra l'altro.
> 
> 
> Il problema di Silva è stato giocare con mr veleno.



Infatti. Certo, con l'overplus di tattica Montello-Gattusiana si è confuso, poverino.

Comunque, senza fare polemica con nessuno, siamo già a quota 3 giocatori giovani, non certo dei fenomeni, ma risorti e con un rendimento tutto sommato discreto: Locatelli, Paquetà e Andrè Silva.

C'è qualcosa che non va in questo Milan, gestito non si sa come.


----------



## clanton (28 Aprile 2021)

Tifo'o;2324391 ha scritto:


> Secondo la Bild, visto le difficoltà per Haaland, il Real Madrid starebbe pensando all'ex Milan - André Silva. Il portoghese costa 40 mln, tanti per le casse del Madrid ma potrebbe pagarli , cedendo però all'Eintracht per 20 milioni il cartellino di Luka Jovic



a me era sempre piaciuto dal punto di vista tecnico ...ho avuto dei dubbi sulla personalità ma forse era troppo giovane per affrontare una situazione di un Milan peggiore nel momento peggiore. In quel tempo non riusciva a giocare nemmeno nel Portogallo e c'era il suo amichetto Ronaldo a difenderlo. il primo anno in germania non ha fatto sfracelli quest anno gioca bene in una squadra lanciata ...un anno capita a tanti poi vedremo ...


----------



## darden (29 Aprile 2021)

gabri65;2324445 ha scritto:


> Kalinic. Vomito.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



COn quella squadra era difficilissimo giocare e segnare sicuramente, ma hai citato 3 giocatori che sono "risorti" in ambienti più semplici e meno pesanti del Milan:
- Silva --> Germania ogni giornata c'è una partita con più di 4 goal, se capiti in una squadra che giri segni facilmente
- Paquetà --> Parliamo del campionato francese e del Lione, immagino ci sia molta pressione mediatica / dei tifosi per fare bene
- Locatelli --> E' al Sassuolo e le aspettative su di lui erano basse

Per me per tutti e tre era un tema mentale..


----------



## Mika (29 Aprile 2021)

Boh, il primo anno con Cutrone quando Montella giocava a due punte mi ricordo che aveva fatto delle belle partite e anche segnato, si parla tipo 4 anni fa, appena arrivato nella stagione 2017/18. Poi ovviamente anche quando ha segnato finiva poi in panchina per Kalinic e forse si è demotivato. E' stato gestito male. Se penso che Paquetà ha avuto molte più possibilità di A.Silva (con Gattuso) rispetto a lui. 

Ma forse ricordo male.


----------



## fabri47 (29 Aprile 2021)

enigmistic02;2324423 ha scritto:


> André Silva è uno di molti giocatori che non è riuscito a imporsi al Milan più per cause esterne che personali. I giovani bisogna metterli nelle condizioni ideali di potersi esprimere e sbagliare, da noi siamo bravissimi a bruciarli.


.

Personalmente, Andrè Silva non mi aveva fatto così schifo rispetto ad altri.


----------



## Andrea Red&Black (29 Aprile 2021)

probabilmente Andrè Silva non era pronto, ma il problema è che lo abbiamo panchinato per Kalinic, Cutrone, Piatek e altra robaccia simile. Poi non sono qui a fare la vedova del portoghese, che ha floppato anche al Siviglia ricordiamolo.


----------



## gabri65 (29 Aprile 2021)

darden;2324765 ha scritto:


> COn quella squadra era difficilissimo giocare e segnare sicuramente, ma hai citato 3 giocatori che sono "risorti" in ambienti più semplici e meno pesanti del Milan:
> - Silva --> Germania ogni giornata c'è una partita con più di 4 goal, se capiti in una squadra che giri segni facilmente
> - Paquetà --> Parliamo del campionato francese e del Lione, immagino ci sia molta pressione mediatica / dei tifosi per fare bene
> - Locatelli --> E' al Sassuolo e le aspettative su di lui erano basse
> ...



E' sempre un problema mentale.

Detto questo, e riconoscendo i limiti dei giocatori, di certo se leggono il forum non si sentono aiutati, anzi. Chissà con che serenità possono giocare, visto che alcuni vengono massacrati anche prima di toccare il pallone.

KKK e Bennacer si sarebbero dovuti suicidare, ad esempio.

Poi è anche vero che sono dei professionisti strapagati e dovrebbero essere immuni, però ...


----------



## darden (29 Aprile 2021)

gabri65;2324781 ha scritto:


> E' sempre un problema mentale.
> 
> Detto questo, e riconoscendo i limiti dei giocatori, di certo se leggono il forum non si sentono aiutati, anzi. Chissà con che serenità possono giocare, visto che alcuni vengono massacrati anche prima di toccare il pallone.
> 
> ...



Vero.. basta vedere la crescita di Calabria senza pubblico


----------



## Andrea89 (29 Aprile 2021)

gabri65;2324781 ha scritto:


> E' sempre un problema mentale.
> 
> Detto questo, e riconoscendo i limiti dei giocatori, di certo se leggono il forum non si sentono aiutati, anzi. Chissà con che serenità possono giocare, visto che alcuni vengono massacrati anche prima di toccare il pallone.
> 
> ...



Sono anche esseri umani, è difficile ignorare gli insulti se ricevuti quotidianamente e chissà in che numero. Ovviamente mi riferisco più che altro ai social.
Purtroppo questo non aiuta minimamente squadre come noi, (ex)big che non possono permettersi giocatori stellari e costosi ma dei giovani da crescere che sbagliano.


----------

